# Tokyo Dome, a last look?



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 6, 2010)

An eclectic mix this time.

Aerangis pumilio 'Dream Fantasy'







Ophrys bombyliflora 'Tokyo Crows' - gotta love the name






Clowesia Rebecca Northern 'Grapefruit Pink'






Rynchostylis gigantea 'Mishima Spots' - wow color!






Phaleanopsis gigantea - not to be out done, this one is always impressive






That's that unless you all yell "ENCORE!"


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

haha. funny that Clowesia Rebecca Northern 'Grapefruit Pink' was shown here in Canada too. Me wants one! It smells like citrus

The Ophrys bombyliflora is adorable. If I could find one I know I'd try to grow an Ophrys


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2010)

wow! great plants and photos !

thank you


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2010)

amazing growers, flowers and pictures! ditto to above


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 6, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> haha. funny that Clowesia Rebecca Northern 'Grapefruit Pink' was shown here in Canada too. Me wants one! It smells like citrus



Clowesia Rebecca Northern 'Grapefruit Pink' is a mericlone... If I remember correctly, from Jumbo Orchids. I think Fred Clarke (Sunset Valley) and others in North America has it too. A fantastinc clone, needless to say 




That Aerangis pumilo is fantastic!! :drool:


and ok, I'll start it:


*"ENCORE!"*​


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree Ramon:
phantastic Aerangis ( and gigantea)

ET ENCORE

Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2010)

So many tempting plants! THanx for posting. Encore!


----------



## fbrem (Mar 6, 2010)

it's been fun looking at all these awesome orchids, don't stop now, ENCORE.

Forrest


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2010)

super cool!

are all Ophrys that small?


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 6, 2010)

Encore! :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing these beauties!!!  :drool:

Encore! hehe ^_^

Most ophrys species are of this size - one fingernail big - maybe some mm bigger - in between other species of the same genus.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 6, 2010)

Encore! Encore!!:drool:

Me want Clowesia too. I've been wanting one for years but still couldn't find one yet. 

The Aerangis is so well grown,it's amazing!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 6, 2010)

The Aerangis pumilio 'Dream Fantasy' is a great example of a wonderful little plant. I'm happy when I get three spikes. You do take great photos in a "show situation". A difficult thing to do.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd guess _Ophrys bombyliflora _refers to bees (genus _Bombus_), so "bee flower". Cool name. I've long considered trying to grow a garden of _Ophrys_, but don't think they'd like zone 5 much. They're so nifty. 

-Ernie


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

*ENCORE*!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2010)

That Aerangis looks like it is made of ice crystals!

And I echo: ENCORE!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 6, 2010)

Love it! Thanks Tom!


----------



## etex (Mar 7, 2010)

Great blooms and photos!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Heather (Mar 7, 2010)

That Aerangis…sigh…! 

And yeah, Tom, thank you so much! All of your photos are always a joy to see. And we know you have more! I say keep 'em coming.


----------

